# Puting Linksys with VoiP behind another router



## GTK (Nov 15, 2007)

While on vacation both my Verizon router (Actiontec) and LinkSys router died. I finally got a router from Verizon (Actiontec) and had to buy a new Vontage Router (LinkSys WRTP54G). I fianlly got it where I can send and receive calls, but the click2 calls my no network phone number, and the call waiting signal on my Vontage phone does not work. When I call out and after I dial the number and before it starts ringing there is also a couple of beats and then the ranging starts.

So how do I set up these routers to work together?:4-dontkno


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I just connected my VoIP box to a port on the router. I was using the Motorola VT1005V VoIP adapter.


----------



## GTK (Nov 15, 2007)

I did also, but it is only partly working.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I never saw any issues, that's what's puzzling. AFAIK, VoIP doesn't need any port forwards.


----------



## GTK (Nov 15, 2007)

The problem is that those things that are suppose to come back from Vontage, voice mail signal, call waiting and click 2 do not work, they cannot see the network. (Click 2, auto dial, calls the failed network phone number rather than connecting to the Vontage phone as it should.

It is being blocked, I think, by the Actiontec router, and the Linksys will not work when I plug the Verizon Fios line into it.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

First off, FiOS is a bit tricky, but you can actually use the Linksys router with a little effort.

You have to first release the IP address from the connected device. You have to drill your way down to the control panel of the WAN connection on the Actiontec router, then release the IP address. Disconnect the Actiontec, connect the Linksys, and you should be connected. If you don't release the IP address, you'll have to wait until the lease times out, they're not smart enough at Verizon to release it. You can also call Verizon and eventually make it through phone mail hell to a human and they'll release and renew the IP address.

You should also be able to tinker with the firewall settings of the Actiontec to allow this to work. Mine worked flawlessly at the *Medium *firewall settings.


----------



## GTK (Nov 15, 2007)

*That worked,* but I was wanting to leave the Actiontec router in case I get fios TV later; they use the Coax connection. However, I have changed some of the settings in the Firewall, but in the end, I had to reset the Actiontec router to get vontage working again.


----------



## GTK (Nov 15, 2007)

I set the Actiontec Firewall to low and it seems to be working. I thought I could allow imputes through Actiontec for Vontage.

Thanks for all your help. I am going to study this more, to see if I can tweek it a little & get it working. The Actiontec setup is not as strait forward as I hoped.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The Actiontec is a very complicated router, that I will have to agree with. I'm sure there are settings that will get the VoIP working. :smile: I currently don't have VoIP, though I'm going to get rid of my remaining copper line and get a VoIP line soon, just waiting until I sort out the bungler alarm connection issues first.


----------

